# [off-topic] Communauté informatique libre sur charleroi

## caemir

Bonjour/Bonsoir.

À la vue du manque d'intèrêt pour le libre dans la région de Charleroi, nous avons décidé de créer un groupe pour favoriser l'utilisation des LL dans notre coin de Belgique.

La "Communauté pour la Liberté Informatique à Charleroi" (C.L.I.C) est donc à la recherche de personnes habitant dans les alentours interessées à se joindre à nous.

Nous souhaitons aussi trouver d'un local afin d'y faire nos réunions et futures install party, si vous avez des infos, idées ou que vous habitez la région n'hésitez pas à nous contacter ou passer dire un petit bonjour sur notre forum.

Tout le monde est le bienvenu, en ésperant pouvoir au plus vite se réunir autour d'une table afin d'aider les personnes désireuse de s'aventurer progressivement sur des logiciels tel que Firefox, OpenOffice voir carrément migrer vers un systéme Gnu/Linux. 

Site de la CLIC : http://clic.tuxfamily.org

J'espere poster dans la bonne section...Last edited by caemir on Sat Dec 05, 2009 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Bonjour caemir et bienvenue,

c'est bien la bonne section, mais le titre malheureusement n'est pas conforme aux conventions.

Cordialement,

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Il n'y avait pas déjà un LUG dans la région de Charleroi ? Ou alors il a mouru...

De mon côté, je suis très actif à Braine-L'Alleud (http://www.culbutte.be).

Bienvenue !

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Connais-tu et as-tu pris contact avec Sambre Lug : http://sambrelug.lybrafox.be/ ?

----------

## caemir

Re oui, oui, bien sûr que nous connaissons, mais merci de l'info! et vraiment agréable votre site.

Mais sambre lug est entre Charleroi et Liège il me semble. et nous avons un ou deux contactes de chez eux   :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Psst: n'oublie pas de mettre le titre en conformité avec la section francophone du forum  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Bonjour.

En premier lieu, je ferais certainement une annonce via la liste InterLUG belge : http://lists.bxlug.be/mailman/listinfo/interlug   et aussi demander de se faire ajouter sur le site de l'AFUL et de http://www.belgian-lugs.be/  pour se faire connaître. 

Essaiez aussi de contacter la radio ou la télévision locale , les toute-boîtes .....

Le SambreLUG se réunit à Sambreville, entre Charleroi et Namur ... pas très loin de chez vous : http://sambrelug.lybrafox.be/ comme renseigné par Xavier  et aussi le BourlettiLUG à Anderlues :

http://www.bourlettilug.be/

----------

## xaviermiller

Hé, bonjour, "Boss"  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Salut Xav '   :Smile: 

J'espère que boss n'est pas la définition de Wikipédia  ( http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boss )    :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Laughing: 

----------

